# WTH Liga Privada #9 hype...



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

So I posted here a week ago or so about how my local B&M said they get boxes of this stuff about every week. Stopped by tonite, was told they were out again. I reminded the dude at the counter how he had told me "we get em every week or so" and he then responded with "I said every 4-6 weeks we get them!"

So tell me friends, unless this thing blow's you when you're done or something, what's up with the crazy ass demand? Is it really that GOOD???

Either way, I got him to gurantee me a box so I hope they live up to the damn hype!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

People love them. Some people just buy too many of them. Kind of like other stuff that's HTF. They just buy way more than they need making it that much harder for everyone else to grab a few to enjoy.... The problem w/ Liga is they don't have the supply to make them & yes, generally speaking people do love them. although just like almost anything else some people love them, some people like them, every once in a while you hear someone hating them. They certainly aren't for everyone. 

Personally I've been flip flopping between the #9 & #52. Split a box #9 earlier this year and it's the #52 I prefer right now. Go figure, I have 9s but want 52s which I don't have. Just not a big Maduro fan and while I enjoy me some Broadleaf it's just not often I care to smoke em.... Although I'd almost be surprised if he actually does get them in every 4-6 weeks but idk exactly how often DE sends out allocations or to where but a shipment every month to month & a half seems often. They are a dam good cigar though. Not the best fresh but great with a little rest or minimal age. Let them sit around to long and I personally feel they lose everything that makes them great....


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Like anything else, some people absolutely love them and others not so much. The good thing is with the demand you should be able to sell them if they don't knock your socks off.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

onebadmofo said:


> Is it really that GOOD???


Yep.


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

Sarge said:


> People love them. Some people just buy too many of them. Kind of other stuff that's HTF. They just buy way more than they need making it that much harder for everyone else to grab a few to enjoy.... The problem w/ Liga is they don't have the supply to make them. Some people love them, some people like them, every once in a while you hear someone hating them. They aren't for everyone. Personally I've been flip flopping between the #9 & #52. Split a box #9 earlier this year and it's the #52 I prefer atm. Just not a big Maduro fan and while I love me some Broadleaf it's just not often I care to smoke em.... Although I'd almost be surprised if he actually does get them in every 4-6 weeks but idk exactly how often DE sends out allocations or to where. They are a dam good cigar though. Not the best fresh but great with a little rest or minimal age. Let them sit around to long and I personally feel they lose everything that makes them great....


Well I got a 52 last week. Those are sold out as well. Heading up north this week on business and that is one I'll be puffing on in the rental car. Been sitting in my humi for the last week-10 days so it should be ready to go.

What's crazy is the guy actually told me, sometimes other B&M's send people in to buy the 9's, and they resell them for more!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

onebadmofo said:


> Well I got a 52 last week. Those are sold out as well. Heading up north this week on business and that is one I'll be puffing on in the rental car. Been sitting in my humi for the last week-10 days so it should be ready to go.
> 
> What's crazy is the guy actually told me, sometimes other B&M's send people in to buy the 9's, and they resell them for more!!!


I believe it. People will do anything in this country to get a buck.


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

Sarge said:


> I believe it. People will do anything in this country to get a buck.


That's what we get in an "Obama" economy.

People getting desperate for cash.

So glad it wasn't "me" who started my business, and built it up....:tease:


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

onebadmofo said:


> That's what we get in an "Obama" economy.
> 
> People getting desperate for cash.
> 
> So glad it wasn't "me" who started my business, and built it up....:tease:


This thread is about cigars not politics.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

wahoofever said:


> This thread is about cigars not politics.


Agreed.

Besides, I don't think the people buying and reselling LPs are desperate for cash  Just want to try and take advantage of the demand.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heres the deal these sticks are awesome and you can always make more money. Just go smoke one. ::smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> People love them. Some people just buy too many of them. Kind of like other stuff that's HTF. They just buy way more than they need making it that much harder for everyone else to grab a few to enjoy.... The problem w/ Liga is they don't have the supply to make them & yes, generally speaking people do love them. although just like almost anything else some people love them, some people like them, every once in a while you hear someone hating them. They certainly aren't for everyone.
> 
> Personally I've been flip flopping between the #9 & #52. Split a box #9 earlier this year and it's the #52 I prefer right now. Go figure, I have 9s but want 52s which I don't have. Just not a big Maduro fan and while I enjoy me some Broadleaf it's just not often I care to smoke em.... Although I'd almost be surprised if he actually does get them in every 4-6 weeks but idk exactly how often DE sends out allocations or to where but a shipment every month to month & a half seems often. They are a dam good cigar though. Not the best fresh but great with a little rest or minimal age. Let them sit around to long and I personally feel they lose everything that makes them great....


This is a good explanation. but I think the ones who are able to buy large quantities are buying to resell, I being in the Westcoast have little luck locally and when they do have them it's a limit of two so I don't bother. So when I see them which isn't often I always try and get a box to put away and a box to smoke. if the are like the pigs which come in ten count boxes I will buy more if I can get them. I have some friends that sometimes help but not many so what I got I worked hard at getting 

I think the main point is they are never enough rolled to meet demand so the only guilty parties are them selling for a profit on the secondary market, and boy have I had to overpay to get some stuff, I guess it is all about how bad you want them. I use to and sometimes still do share but so many are looking I would be out in no time. I will say this though if you are a visiting you can smoke whatever I have.

The funny part was I had company twice this last week smoked bacon and jumpmaster and 68lotus and his brother they all smoked 08 sharks and behikes and BBMF naturals and maduros no one grabbed any DE stuff 

Hope to see some of you yet this year


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont know, I seem to always see at least 5ers for sale online. If you look hard enough, they are out there. The 52s aren't as easy but they can be found as well


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

9's and 52's are both great. You can't go wrong with any LP's


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> I dont know, I seem to always see at least 5ers for sale online. If you look hard enough, they are out there. The 52s aren't as easy but they can be found as well


Agreed. For me it's not finding them it's trying to decide if I want them vs. a Padron or CC at the per stick price.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Kruz said:


> Agreed. For me it's not finding them it's trying to decide if I want them vs. a Padron or CC at the per stick price.


I too agree, they are good but are they worth passing on Cubans of the same price. The one good thing is you can buy ligas in 5ers where Cubans you usually need to spring for a whole box.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

NovaBiscuit said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Besides, I don't think the people buying and reselling LPs are desperate for cash  Just want to try and take advantage of the demand.


Yep, supply and demand. It's pretty clever, really - so long as the demand holds out and you're not left with a pile of cigars that you can't make a profit on. The same phenomenon occurs in other markets that have dramatic runs on supply for various reasons - toys at Christmas, ammo after the 08 elections. Doing it has little to do with politics and just involves the potential of making a very quick buck (or lots).

At some point, someone is left with a Tickle Me Elmo that they can't unload for 1/2 of what they paid, and the frenzy stops. But if these sticks are that good...maybe the frenzy just won't stop


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Mike brings up a good point about fads. I haven't been serious about this hobby for long enough to see these fads come and go. Have there been other cigars where it seems everyone has to have them and now they are barely mentioned?



stonecutter2 said:


> Yep, supply and demand. It's pretty clever, really - so long as the demand holds out and you're not left with a pile of cigars that you can't make a profit on. The same phenomenon occurs in other markets that have dramatic runs on supply for various reasons - toys at Christmas, ammo after the 08 elections. Doing it has little to do with politics and just involves the potential of making a very quick buck (or lots).
> 
> At some point, someone is left with a Tickle Me Elmo that they can't unload for 1/2 of what they paid, and the frenzy stops. But if these sticks are that good...maybe the frenzy just won't stop


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The demand has not gone down in at least the last couple of years. If it was just hype then I think you would have seen a decrease by now. So, the demand keeps going up and the supply stays the same so shops run out very quickly. Plus, the leaf used for the t52 is in shortage right now which has delayed a number of releases. On a QC stance, they don't plan on ramping up supply too much because the QC would take a hit. They could make a shitton more cash if they decided to not care about their product and push them out as quick as Chinese train sets in December. 

IMO, they are great cigars. They rival the Opus and do not require the same aging as the Opus does. Plus, the cost is in the same ballpark as Opus ($9 to $15). Personally, I dont see the demand going away any time soon as long as they keep producing a quality product like they have been.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Kruz said:


> Agreed. For me it's not finding them it's trying to decide if I want them vs. a Padron or CC at the per stick price.


This right here is where I am at. Once the price of a stick goes over 7 bucks then I would much rather turn to cc's any day....

I have one no.9 and have smoked one before, but I would probably never buy a box of em. There really isn't anything in the nc world that has that awesome taste cc's give. Yes, there are some great sticks out there, but once the price hits that $7 mark, I'm not interested  (except the few casa fuentes I've bought over the past year)


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

No one has mentioned a crucial factor as to why there is also an increased demand- great customer service and personal attention by the owner and VP on here and other boards. This just increases their brand loyalty and following amongst consumers. I, for one, am to the point where i'm buying way more than i can smoke. that's saying something and their plan is working


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Either way, I got him to gurantee me a box so I hope they live up to the damn hype!


This is one reason they're hard to find...you're going to buy a whole box of a cigar you've never tried. If it's hype you're buying in. Why not just buy a couple and see what you think? If you like them buy a box and if not you just saved some cash and left the cigars for someone else who buys them because they like them and not for the hype...

:2


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> This is one reason they're hard to find...you're going to buy a whole box of a cigar you've never tried. If it's hype you're buying in. Why not just buy a couple and see what you think? If you like them buy a box and if not you just saved some cash and left the cigars for someone else who buys them because they like them and not for the hype...
> 
> :2


Agree 100%


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like them a lot but Im also trying out a lot of new sticks as well. My local B&M has them regularly so I guess the hype hasnt hit too hard around here. The FFP's did fly off the shelf, I only grabbed one when they had them. I expected them to be restocked but they havent been and its been a few weeks.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I like em... I smoke em... I buy em... But, there's a lot of guys who wouldn't know a good cigar if it hit them in the face, who'll buy them because everybody else is. Opus X _was_, & kind of still is the same way...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Whether they are that good can only be determined by each individual smoker.

I would strongly urge anyone to NOT buy a full box of LPs until they have had the opportunity to try a few. They are expensive and I would hate to think a consumer is shelling out their hard earned dollars to be disappointed. I suggest you find a single or a fiver or work out a trade with someone before you commit to a box.

We make a lot of cigars and most are radically different from each other in body and flavor. I don't think anyone would argue with me when I say Drew Estate's portfolio of products is by far the most diverse of any handmade cigar company. I must be the only president of a cigar company that openly states that we do NOT expect you to love every cigar we make, in fact I expect most cigar guys to actually dislike some of our products. The guy who loves an ACID Kuba Kuba is not likely to regard Liga Privada as good cigar choice for him and vice versa. The guy would like really mild cigars is not going to like Liga Privada. The guy who prefers a cigar with a clean aftertaste is not going to like Liga Privada. And so on...

Our goal is to make a wide range of premium cigars with the hope of having something in our portfolio of handmade products that will suit every cigar consumer's personal desire for a great smoke.

For some that is our Natural Dirt Torpedo for others that is our Undercrown Corona Viva or maybe our Tabak Especial Negra Robusto. And for some, we have yet to create a product they like, but know we are constantly blending, constantly working to create something new in the hope crafting a cigar they can enjoy and relax with.

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Whether they are that good can only be determined by each individual smoker.
> 
> I would strongly urge anyone to NOT buy a full box of LPs until they have had the opportunity to try a few. They are expensive and I would hate to think a consumer is shelling out their hard earned dollars to be disappointed. I suggest you find a single or a fiver or work out a trade with someone before you commit to a box.
> 
> ...


And this is case-in-point to my earlier statement regarding DE. Excellently put Steve. (and I didn't mean to call you VP!)

~Lou Ciccone


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

loulax07 said:


> And this is case-in-point to my earlier statement regarding DE. Excellently put Steve.
> 
> ~Lou Ciccone


+1

With ever post of his that I read I like the company even more.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Whether they are that good can only be determined by each individual smoker.
> 
> I would strongly urge anyone to NOT buy a full box of LPs until they have had the opportunity to try a few. They are expensive and I would hate to think a consumer is shelling out their hard earned dollars to be disappointed. I suggest you find a single or a fiver or work out a trade with someone before you commit to a box.
> 
> ...


Well put! I traded a cigar for my first #9. And i thought it was pretty good. But last time I went to my B&M they told me if I wanted to try a 52 I had to buy a box (they weren't going to sell singles, and they wanted to give their high dollar customers first shot) well I split the box with my brother and I was very pleased with the product. If anyone is looking to do a trade for a 52 pm me I can trade 3 of them...


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Well put Steve. I personally love the No 9. Such a great cigar.

Steve if possible could you please pm me or send me an e-mail at [email protected]? I would like to discuss something with you privately if possible. Thank you, Joe


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Had my Liga yesterday LP NO.9 Toro . Damn thing was ROTT an very tasty. It hits my mouth an fulls up with smoke like melted chocolate would. Very damn good!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Well put! I traded a cigar for my first #9. And i thought it was pretty good. But last time I went to my B&M they told me if I wanted to try a 52 I had to buy a box (they weren't going to sell singles, and they wanted to give their high dollar customers first shot) well I split the box with my brother and I was very pleased with the product. If anyone is looking to do a trade for a 52 pm me I can trade 3 of them...


To clarify, I will trade 1 52 to 3 ppl not three to 1 person. I want to give people a chance to try them due the the htf nature of them. In return for the 52 I just ask for a good cigar in trade I'm not picky. I'm a trusting person and don't really want a dog rocket for it...


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

You can grab 5ers aswell as singles of several violas of both #9s as well as t52s at cigarsatyourprice.com, I've ordered from them several times they are a great vendor with good prices. I should probably grab some before they run out, they are both excellent smokes


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to say while I found the the #9 to be a good smoke it is no where near the price point of 250 to 300 a box worth of good. Far to many other manufacturers out there with comparable products at much lower price points competing for my money.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

they're good.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess I'm the sole voice of dissent. as I find the flavor monotonous and slightly harsh.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Gee, I've never had one of _those_! :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As a guy mostly on the full-bodied side of the equation, I think the LP's are a very good cigar. They have enough diversity in the line to offer the full-bodied crowd something interesting and, even when less than wonderful, never boring. They are, in my somewhat limited experience, of consistently high-quality construction and render a pleasant, hassle-free smoking experience. Flavor will always be subjective; you dig it, or you don't.

The advice to "try several" before committing hundreds to a box, is always sound and should be practiced regardless of reputation, or "hype". Opus X is unarguably the most "hyped" cigar of all time and certainly one of the all-time greats. Yet, even Opus X has it's detractors.


----------



## voodoochild (Oct 29, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> So I posted here a week ago or so about how my local B&M said they get boxes of this stuff about every week. Stopped by tonite, was told they were out again. I reminded the dude at the counter how he had told me "we get em every week or so" and he then responded with "I said every 4-6 weeks we get them!"
> 
> So tell me friends, unless this thing blow's you when you're done or something, what's up with the crazy ass demand? Is it really that GOOD???
> 
> Either way, I got him to gurantee me a box so I hope they live up to the damn hype!


They are that good!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am waiting to try mine.........it is sitting in the box calling my name every night! Baconstrips sent me one and I have a few on the way! I have been looking in the DC area for some......been hard to find!


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Whether they are that good can only be determined by each individual smoker.
> 
> I would strongly urge anyone to NOT buy a full box of LPs until they have had the opportunity to try a few. They are expensive and I would hate to think a consumer is shelling out their hard earned dollars to be disappointed. I suggest you find a single or a fiver or work out a trade with someone before you commit to a box.
> 
> ...


Steve, that's great information and I think your company is living up to your intentions. I love the LP and the Undercrown. Because of that I am not willing to spend the money on something I don't think I'll like (Kuba Kuba) based on what I know. I am still exploring so I have only split a few different boxes. But now I think I want to try (or look into more) the Natural Dirt Torpedo or maybe theTabak Especial Negra Robusto. Thanks


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

the local B&M has boxes full of 9's and 52's which sell for between 13.99-17.99 a stick


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

No 9 never did it for me, but the T52 and FFP's are AMAZING! 

Great company, great product, great customer service. Top notch all around!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

pavegunner69 said:


> I am waiting to try mine.........it is sitting in the box calling my name every night! Baconstrips sent me one and I have a few on the way! I have been looking in the DC area for some......been hard to find!


Hey Leon, you can get them from Drapers in Bethesda. I just ordered a box of #9's last week. They also have some Little Monsters left. I'm originally from the DC area and hit some of the local spots when I'm back there visiting family. There are several good shops in Bethesda.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Hey Leon, you can get them from Drapers in Bethesda. I just ordered a box of #9's last week. They also have some Little Monsters left. I'm originally from the DC area and hit some of the local spots when I'm back there visiting family. There are several good shops in Bethesda.


Thanks Don! I will have to skip out of work early and stop by to check them out! I was looking around Alexandria and the only decent spot I have found was the Cigar Palace. I recently went to the Tinder Box in Waldorf, not to bad......nice setup and the company was good.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

pavegunner69 said:


> Thanks Don! I will have to skip out of work early and stop by to check them out! I was looking around Alexandria and the only decent spot I have found was the Cigar Palace. I recently went to the Tinder Box in Waldorf, not to bad......nice setup and the company was good.


If you don't feel like driving to Bethesda, just call them. They ship really fast. I ordered last Thursday and got my cigars today by priority mail. As close as you are it should be super fast. Forgot to mention, they have some T-52's also. I only got 1 as I've never tried those and am going to give it a couple weeks rest at least.


----------



## Primusppd (Sep 16, 2008)

They are a good cigar. So is the T52. The problem with the 9 is that I read somewhere or was told by a Liga Rep that they had a problem with the wrapper crop this year and that they were going to be hard to come by because of the short fall. If you can find em get em. I have always found that aging them for a good while helps. With the demand being so high you usually end up getting some young cigars that usually need some decent aging time to let them smooth out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Primusppd said:


> They are a good cigar. So is the T52. The problem with the 9 is that I read somewhere or was told by a Liga Rep that they had a problem with the wrapper crop this year and that they were going to be hard to come by because of the short fall. If you can find em get em. I have always found that aging them for a good while helps. With the demand being so high you usually end up getting some young cigars that usually need some decent aging time to let them smooth out.


IIRC, The No.9 did have some issues... I think Steve mentioned that the wrappers were wetter than usual, so they needed longer to cure, or something similar, but that was earlier in 2011. There were more No. 9's throughout 2011 than ever before, it's just that more people are smoking them than ever and demand outpaced supply, and Steve refuses to allow a compromise in quality to push out more cigars.

It was the T-52 wrapper that there was a major issue with. The same wrapper is used on the T-52, the L40, and the Dirty Rat and Ratzilla. The wrapper crop was "abnormally thick", so they there was a major shortage in usable supply, which is why they were all delayed, but they're beginning to arrive again. The T-52 has been showing up, and the Dirty Rat should be hitting in August. It's why the Ratzilla never went into regular production, either, and has now been tabled.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

We never ship them "younger" - originally we shipped LPs after they had aged a full year, but about 3 years ago or so we changed this policy as I was finding some of the year olds were mellowing the desired pepper that I like, particularly in the T52, so we started test smoking each month's production to determine when it is release on a month by month basis. Once a month, Nicholas Melillo, our Director of Tobacco and Production, and I sample all the various batches from all the prior months' productions and decided which are ready to go and which need more time in the cool rooms. On average, most LPs are aged about 7 months before we deem them ready to box, but sometimes they are ready in as little as 5 months, other times they need 9 months. So depending on the cigars, there are some months when we ship more LPs into the US and other months where we have shipped none.

HOWEVER, because the cigars typically sell out so quickly they always need a couple of weeks to rest from transit imo. Think about it, we ship from Nica, the cigars spend about ten days in transit with customs on both ends, they arrive in our Miami warehouse, are unloaded and inventoried only to be shipped right back out to fulfill a retailer's back order the very next day and then they hit the shelves and sell out very quickly. If you are ordering online you can add another travel leg onto this. All of this shipping through varying temp and humidity shifts particularly in the middle of the summer and dead of winter stresses the product. So I suggest you let the cigars rest for a couple of weeks before you smoke them.

I know that is easier said then done, but please realize that it is very likely the cigars you buy right now will feel a little soft during the height of the summer due to all this back to back transit. 

As for long term aging, that is a matter of personal choice - some folks like myself prefer them younger while others prefer them older - I suggest you smoke them and do as you desire. I had a good friend that swore that no cigar was worth smoking unless it was aged ten plus years in cedar...

Hope this helps,

STS


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ssaka said:


> I had a good friend that swore that no cigar was worth smoking unless it was aged ten plus years in cedar...
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> STS


Speaking of which, Steve, I hear the tubos wrapped in cedar are even better than advertised... your thoughts?


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

You may mcLovem


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don_in_Texas said:


> If you don't feel like driving to Bethesda, just call them. They ship really fast. I ordered last Thursday and got my cigars today by priority mail. As close as you are it should be super fast. Forgot to mention, they have some T-52's also. I only got 1 as I've never tried those and am going to give it a couple weeks rest at least.


Nice......guess I will be digging in the ole piggy bank for some Ligas........damn it's been am expensive month ha!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Tell me about it. That box of 9's put a dent in the ole checkbook, plus I got 2 boxes of Little Monsters. On top of that, I went digging in the wineador today for my mild, morning smoke and found that I was out of Perdomo Reserves, so had to order a box of those along with a box of 5 Vegas Golds. My cigar budget is seriously shot lol.

But back on topic, I smoked my last well-rested #9 tonight and am really looking forward to getting a few weeks on the new ones, especially that T-52. When my budget recovers I'm gonna have to track down a box of FFP's. Have never tried those either.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I've yet to try Liga Privadas of any kind but I want to as soon as I can round some up. Do you guys have any recommendations on where to start? T52, #9, or Undercrown? I'm thinking a couple singles of each if I can get a hold of them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tony, it depends on what you smoke now. If you're used to more mild smokes, start with the Undercrown. If you like powerhouses, start with the No.9 or T-52.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I tend to like everything. HAHA just depends on what mood I'm in that day. I just read about these all the time on here, and they've peaked my curiosity.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

try em all!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I smoked my first #9 yesterday morning.......two words -- absolutely delicious! I really enjoyed this stick, especially the first third. I hear the T52 isn't quite a flavor bomb, but I still can't wait to give it go. I have a couple resting right now!


----------



## drfredtx (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know where you heard that the T52 wasn't a flavor bomb but that ain't right, it is THE bomb of the Liga line IMNSHO! But don't take my word for it, try one and you'll see for yourself!

Fred


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

drfredtx said:


> I don't know where you heard that the T52 wasn't a flavor bomb but that ain't right, it is THE bomb of the Liga line IMNSHO! But don't take my word for it, try one and you'll see for yourself!
> 
> Fred


I'm sure this wasn't your intention bu this came across a little condescending. Derek I'm pretty sure has smoked many a t52. Flavor like anything else is subjective and all of us are entitled to our opinions


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hawesg said:


> I'm sure this wasn't your intention bu this came across a little condescending. Derek I'm pretty sure has smoked many a t52. Flavor like anything else is subjective and all of us are entitled to our opinions


Garrett, Fred was responding to Leon, not me. Leon posted that he'd heard the T52 wasn't a flavor bomb but still wanted to try it, Fred was just saying he out to because it was awesome. I don't think he meant anything derogatory.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Garrett, Fred was responding to Leon, not me. Leon posted that he'd heard the T52 wasn't a flavor bomb but still wanted to try it, Fred was just saying he out to because it was awesome. I don't think he meant anything derogatory.


Sorry both of you, I read both of the posts late last night and i must have conflated them. The. Because I'm sick I didn't wake up till 130 and was still half asleep when I read freds post. Guess its back to rest for me. Also this is post 200


----------



## drfredtx (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sorry if it came across as derogatory since it definitely wasn't meant that way!!! 
Mea culpa,

Fred


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

No worries here.........that's the beauty of this hobby.....but I still can't wait to try the T52! I should have elaborated and added I had heard the #9 packed a bit more punch than the T52, but undoubtly both great sticks.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Had my samples of liga.. Had one of each of the No.9 an T52.... I enjoyd the No.9's alot more then the T52.. An perfer a undercrown over a T52.. But none the less, the T52 was a good smoke.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I love the Pigs the best. I got two boxes of Undercrown Pigs last week and I've resisted the temptation to fire one up. I don't know how much longer I can go without one of them though!


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I love the Pigs the best. I got two boxes of Undercrown Pigs last week and I've resisted the temptation to fire one up. I don't know how much longer I can go without one of them though!


Yep that's my biggest challenge letting them rest.......I just got some Undercrowns in from the devil and I am trying to get some more #9s to add to my collection.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

B.mamba89 said:


> Had my samples of liga.. Had one of each of the No.9 an T52.... I enjoyd the No.9's alot more then the T52.. An perfer a undercrown over a T52.. But none the less, the T52 was a good smoke.


David, that pretty much summed up my experience with the T-52 also. I smoked my first one just a couple days ago. I much prefer the #9, and now that I think about it, I also prefer the Undercrown too. Not that the T-52 was bad or anything. It just didn't suit my palate I guess.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Whether they are that good can only be determined by each individual smoker.
> 
> I would strongly urge anyone to NOT buy a full box of LPs until they have had the opportunity to try a few. They are expensive and I would hate to think a consumer is shelling out their hard earned dollars to be disappointed. I suggest you find a single or a fiver or work out a trade with someone before you commit to a box.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! Awesome to hear it straight from the horses mouth. While I have only had the Undercrown which was good, I am eager to try the Liga's. Oh, and my wife absolutely loves your Tabak and Java. She really wants to try the new mint.

Opus X's are overrated. They are great cigars, but for the price...well there are better. Certain Habano's and the Partagas 24' would be my choice 80% of the time. But as the man said, it's personal preference. One mans trash, is another mans treasure.


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to my B&M today and picked up 2x #9 and 2x T-52. Never had a DE product before, but tonight im Going to give one of the 52's a try and a 9 tomorrow. Also purchased an Acid Kk for the wife tonight.


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I smoked my first ever DE cigar last night. It was the LP T-52. I have to say it had one of if not the best construction of any cigar I have ever had, i.e draw, burn. With its effortless draw the smoke was very smooth and plentiful. 

Great , great cigar and now can't wait to try my first LP #9 tonight. 

Thanks BOTL for turning me on to this brand and cigar.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Just enjoyed my first one. All I can say is :dance: *Unbelievable.*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

another one bites the dust...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> another one bites the dust...


Yep, I'm toast. :rip:


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

36Bones said:


> Just enjoyed my first one. All I can say is :dance: *Unbelievable.*


I knew you would think so!


----------

